# Breeding Bulls.........



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2013)

_My wife and I went to the Royal Norfolk Show and one of the first exhibits we stopped at was the breeding bulls.. _

_We went__  to the first pen and there was a sign attached that said, *'THIS BULL MATED 50 TIMES LAST YEAR'*_

*My wife playfully nudged me in the ribs .....*

*Smiled and said, 'He mated 50 times last year, that's almost once a  week.'
We walked to the second pen which had a sign attached that said, 'THIS  BULL MATED 150 TIMES LAST YEAR'*

*My wife gave me a healthy jab and said, 'WOW~~ *

*That's more than twice! a week ! .........You could learn a lot from him.'
We walked to the third pen and it had a sign attached that said, in  capital letters, *

*'THIS BULL MATED 365 TIMES  LAST YEAR'*

*My wife was so excited that her elbow nearly broke my ribs, and said, 'That's once a day. *

*You could REALLY  learn something from this one.'*
*I looked at her and said, 'Go over and ask him if it was with the same cow.' *


  













mating bulls.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 9, 2013





      

*My condition has been upgraded from critical to stable and I should eventually make a full recovery.*


----------



## michael ark (Feb 9, 2013)

Dude that's older than your grandma.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2013)

It's still funny......


----------



## wes w (Feb 15, 2013)

I like that one!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll have to remember that one!


----------

